# 2010 Nissan Armada Platinum Review



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

When King Philip II of Spain, decided to invade England in 1588, to depose Elizabeth I, he elected to do it with a fleet of ships 130 strong - the Spanish Armada. While lying at anchor of the coast of Flanders, it was attacked by the British fleet. Demoralized and exhausted the Armada planned a long route for home, around Britain and into the Atlantic, chased by the British. Poor navigation and heavy storms, drew many ships onto the rocks and little more than half of the original invasion force made it back to Spain. 

A different kind of Armada, a four-wheeled leviathan built by Nissan, has arguably been more successful. In a decade that has seen many go from riches to rags, financial markets almost collapse and the auto industry rocked by economic problems, this Armada has perhaps weathered the storm better than the Spanish galleons of old, though it is now living on borrowed time. Nevertheless, before it does hit the rocks of history, we felt this aging warrior deserved one last spin.

More: *2010 Nissan Armada Platinum Review* on AutoGuide.com


----------

